# West Nipissing Search and Rescue



## ArmyGuy99 (26 Sep 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Come check out and like the West Nipissing Search and Rescue Facebook page  www.facebook.com/wnsarground

I'm the new Co-Chair and we are starting a new PR campaign to get the word out that we actually exist.

We are a volunteer ground based Search and Rescue Team based out of West Nipissing, Ontario (Sturgeon Falls) and have been around since about 2008.  We have over 40 dedicated volunteers, our own state of the art Command Trailer and Communications system and the equipment and experience to find and extract people from the heart of the Boreal Forest.

Come and check us out!!!

Matthew Bleach
Co-Chair
West Nipissing Search and Rescue


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (26 Sep 2013)

Thank you to everyone who has read this.  You don't need to be in the area to like the page.  Please show your support of our wonderful volunteers by liking the page.  Every like is appreciated and a pat on the pack to our hard working and dedicated volunteers who keep our team running.

So please Like our Page and then Share it on your news feed so that others can see it.  Lets spread the word about not only our team but Ground Search and Rescue in Ontario.  

There are only 3 Teams spread out in Northern Ontario that are currently up and running and certified either Federally (us) or Provincially (OPP)

1. North Shore SAR
2. West Nipissing SAR (WNSAR)
3. Timmins Cochrane SAR

That's alot of area to cover, so we need all the support we can get, even if it's only a like on a Facebook Page.

Thanks Again for Reading the thread.

Matthew Bleach
Co-Chair
WNSAR
www.facebook.com/wnsarground


----------



## once a gunner (26 Sep 2013)

I sent you a PM on FB


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (24 Oct 2013)

Our Official Web Page is now up and running

Please head over to:

sites.google.com/site/westnipissingsearchandrescue

Unfortunately we do not have enough funds to purchase our own domain right now, so google it is.

Thank you to all the public through out Canada for the support.  124 Likes on our Facebook Page with an Average Traffic of 3-400 individuals per week.

Matthew Bleach
Co-Chair
WNSAR


----------

